# red lobster?



## Iceman (Apr 28, 2003)

i just bought 2 red lobsters at my lfs, there about 3 and a half inches long, anybody know what u feed it? or how big it grows? so far there really cool


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Iceman said:


> i just bought 2 red lobsters at my lfs, there about 3 and a half inches long, anybody know what u feed it? or how big it grows? so far there really cool


 there crayfish and are scavengers,they will also eat small fish..what do you have them with?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

a crayfish site FAQ affirms that there are no freshwater lobsters-- its just a pet trade gimmick.

"Is my crayfish actually a lobster?
It is, of course, a crayfish. Lobsters are saltwater creatures. Crayfish are freshwater. The Aquarium trade name for crayfish is lobsters. I prefer to call them what they really are, crayfish."

They gladly eat sinking Shrimp pellets that any LFS sells.


----------



## Iceman (Apr 28, 2003)

i have them with a wolf fish and a snakehead, they leave them alone for now, i have some hiding spots for them


----------



## Seifer (Apr 10, 2003)

i feel sorry for anyone that would buy a crayfish, i would be willing to bet that you could catch one out of any permenant body of water in america.

they eat plant matter, and meat.

they are a







for any planted tank...

i caught one in a creek behind my house and decided to toss it into my dutch setup a while ago, thinkin it would just cruise around the tank eating whatever meat i tossed in there, it ate every little spec of plant matter in the tank. only 20 gallons, but it was ALOT OF PLANTS for one little lobster to munch on in the 8 hours i was sleeping.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> a crayfish site FAQ affirms that there are no freshwater lobsters-- its just a pet trade gimmick.
> 
> "Is my crayfish actually a lobster?
> It is, of course, a crayfish. Lobsters are saltwater creatures. Crayfish are freshwater. The Aquarium trade name for crayfish is lobsters. I prefer to call them what they really are, crayfish."
> ...


 Thank you Piranha 45 - What have I been saying!!!!!

lobsters are SALTWATER!!!!

also crayfish come in many species - some will eat slightly differant things than others


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

The red lobsters are a kind of crayfish but they have a much tougher shell and larger claws than the gray crafish that are usually found in LFS. I have found that they did fine in my pygo tanks when the averave crayfish lasts about a day. The blue lobsters are another form of crayfish, but they have a thin shell like the normal crafish, that is why they do not do as well.
Innes, I dont think anyone is saying the are not a form of crayfish, but the ones I kept have a much heavier shell, larger claws and are a nice red color.
They are also very territorial. I had one in my pygo tank for a few months and tried to add another the same size. He lasted about 1/2 an hour when the orriginal went into the new guys cave, killed him and pushed him out.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

damnit gurke, NO.

See, theyre all crayfish. Even that austalian one that looks like an outright lobster.

http://www.bluecrayfish.com/different.html


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Iceman said:


> i have them with a wolf fish and a snakehead, they leave them alone for now, i have some hiding spots for them


 u have a wolffish and a snakehead together? sounds like a disaster eventually


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> damnit gurke, NO.
> 
> See, theyre all crayfish. Even that austalian one that looks like an outright lobster.


Hey dumbass, did I not say they were a type of crayfish?









Here, let my highlight the very first sentence in my post.



> *The red lobsters are a kind of crayfish but they have a much tougher shell and larger claws than the gray crayfish that are usually found in LFS.*


Did you read my post at all or are you telling me there are not different kinds of crayfish?

Oh, and that picture does not look like the red ones I am talking about........the ones I am talking about are actually red


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

instead of catching crayfish, i reccomend going to a bait shop instead. i just got a dozen for $1.99... the only problem is, you have to buy a dozen...


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

Big al's where i get my fish stuff they sell feeder crayfish now I dont know if they will eat my p's or my p's will eat them or wether they will leave eachother alone wonder if u could clarify this??


----------



## CoolD (Apr 16, 2003)

i bought a "red lobster " a couple of days ago and pu it in with my p's and oscar and the picked at it for a bit but the lobster held his own.
If there are no freshwater lobsters, and i do have a red crayfish.... what are the differences between a lobster and crayfish besides the obvious salt water thing?
Size, temper, visual , scientific differences?????


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

lobsters are usually much larger have huge heavy carapaces and massive claws that could easily remove your fingers if they pinched you.

Crayfish are much more slender and lithe and small.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Sorry p 45 i agree with G.G. These guys claws are much bigger than the typical in the creek crayfish. Not saying there lobsters. But they are closer to them than the ones sold as crayfish. I had a couple of plain crays and did not last a day. This guy keeps my natt at bay. He is a deep red and it's claws are bulkier

















And i believe they will get about 8 inches


----------



## klockz (Apr 21, 2003)

damn raptor, where do you get a crayfish like that?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

http://www.bluecrayfish.com/bcf-faq.html

call me crazy but i think this guy would probably know a bit more about crayfish than you, raptor


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Ok your crazy







J/k. why whould i be going against what this guy is saying. Sorry i cant get these guys from the creek down the road. Sorry if ya can't see the differance.








Oh lfs has em you can order them too. doo a search on crayfish hatcheries.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Oh and all lobsters don't have big craws.


----------



## BiteMeNipMe (Apr 26, 2003)

Are cra*y*fish and cra*w*fish the same thing? Or they just mispelled them...







In Las Vegas they have buffet restaurant if u wanna eat them. Very good with melted butter. Smell like mud to ppl who're not used to it though.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I think its a personal prefferance of southerners.


----------



## CoolD (Apr 16, 2003)

well mine looks like a lobster more than a crayfish. maybe some types of lobsters adapted to freshwater??
no one can seem to tell me the difference between them besides claw size and the claws on my guy are huge and salt/fresh....
they must have adapted to freshwater








yes i think i will call it a lobster


----------



## CoolD (Apr 16, 2003)

here is my "red lobster"


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

They are pretty cool. and i haven't had a prob with him. He likes to eat cichlid flakes. He is molting now. They molt a few times a year.


----------

